# Wire mesh separator for bio active enclosure



## Sunshine Heaton (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi I’m looking to make a bio active enclosure, not sure what species I’m putting in it yet. I’ve seen a lot of people use wire mesh to separate the drainage layer from the substrate. I’m a cheap uni student and I can’t really find a lot in my budget, I’ve found fibreglass mesh for building materials and I was wondering if that would be suitable to separate the layers.
Thank you,
Sunshine.


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 23, 2019)

What is the terrarium for? If it is for tarantulas you dont need any gravel or false bottom. I have never used any drainage layer and have been doing bio active enclosure for 15 years. At most you need moist sub, and fir this you dont need any drainage layer


----------



## Sunshine Heaton (Aug 23, 2019)

I think I’m going to end up using it for my millipede!


----------



## Rhino1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Fibreglass mesh should be fine, I've used them in fish tanks also until they start to break apart so they don't seem particularly toxic. I also used them with trapdoors and Ts also with no problem


----------



## moricollins (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunshine Heaton said:


> Hi I’m looking to make a bio active enclosure, not sure what species I’m putting in it yet. I’ve seen a lot of people use wire mesh to separate the drainage layer from the substrate. I’m a cheap uni student and I can’t really find a lot in my budget, I’ve found fibreglass mesh for building materials and I was wondering if that would be suitable to separate the layers.
> Thank you,
> Sunshine.


Fibreglass is fine , better than metal mesh actually


----------



## viper69 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunshine Heaton said:


> Hi I’m looking to make a bio active enclosure, not sure what species I’m putting in it yet. I’ve seen a lot of people use wire mesh to separate the drainage layer from the substrate. I’m a cheap uni student and I can’t really find a lot in my budget, I’ve found fibreglass mesh for building materials and I was wondering if that would be suitable to separate the layers.
> Thank you,
> Sunshine.


Hardware stores in the USA have nice mesh that is used for layering. I wouldn't use metal though, also harder to work with if one is picky about the material differences.


----------

